# Newbe needs Help with 92 Maxima



## ohiohillbilies (Apr 14, 2005)

I bought a 92 Maxima to fix up for my daughter. It runs great but had many electrical problems. Power windows, door locks, lights all wold not work. I fixed everything including replacing the tranny which went out 3 weeks after I bought the car. 
The autoseatbelts wont work. I checked the motors and they are fine but they will not move by themselves like they are supposed to. All the fuses are fine. The Chiltons I bought is no help except that it tells me there is a computer that controls them under the dash in fort of the consol. Is there anyway to test the computer? Has anyone had the same problem? Any suggestions? Help!


----------

